# The new vape kit



## Cloudgeek (25/5/16)

got my new goodies today! What do you guys think? Yes the smok tf rta g2 fits the wismec rx200s perfectly without issues

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouder (25/5/16)

Nice at @Cloudgeek !

You can always post your vapemail in this thread:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-546#post-374772

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cloudgeek (25/5/16)

Special thanks to the two vendors. Vape club and Vape cartel. @KieranD you were busy this morning so I didnt get time to chat, but as always, the service your team gives is second to none.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

